# alligator snapping turtle



## maarrrrr (Jul 16, 2006)

i saw one in a pet store for a little more than Php5500 ($100US). im really intent on buying it. any special care needed for it? i know they grow BIG  but how big exactly? right now its about 6 inches more or less. coukd i feed it anything other than fish? :?   thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KennyGee (Jul 16, 2006)

These things get freakin huge like over 200pounds and can bite ur arm off like butter, i dont reccomend one of these guys.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 16, 2006)

There's on on display at a store here that is estimated to be well over 100 years old and is nearly 4' long from nose to tail.  You may want to reconsider.


----------



## maarrrrr (Jul 16, 2006)

when it grows i could transfer it to a farm.


----------



## sick4x4 (Jul 16, 2006)

*what*

those things are awsome i would love to get one...who needs a dog..usally the setups i have seen for them are outside..more like those out door ponds!!!lilly pads , water reeds...need to be fenced in as well...use brackish water..some use waterfalls as well..but if you use a waterfall make sure there is plenty of room for it to move, they like more still type water and they do need alot of cleaning...they poop like u wouldnt belive...yet i dont recomend these for newbie's...so be carefull..with all that being said..wow they will be something to talk about!!!


----------



## ta2edpop (Jul 17, 2006)

I wouldn't use brackish water for them at all. I've kept them for a long time and have raised several hatchlings up to the size of trash can lids. I've had them from Missouri all the way down to Mississippi bottoms. They really don't require much more than food and enough water to stay submerged.
They very seldon leave the water, never bask, and don't even swim. They just walk around the bottom. They make a great display animal.
They do have one of the worst bites out there though. Good luck if you decide to get one. Don't keep anything with them that you don't want them to eat.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 17, 2006)

maarrrrr said:
			
		

> when it grows i could transfer it to a farm.


What farm do you think is going to POSSIBLY want this thing? You couldn't put it in a pond, it would kill every fish and waterfowl that would fit in its massive mouth.


----------



## maarrrrr (Jul 17, 2006)

my friend's farm has lots of room to spare. although, a fully grown one does seem very hard to transport.. i most certainly wouldn't want to lose a limb or a finger. 

ta2edpop,
what kind of water should i use then? any more tips/suggestions?

thanks!


----------



## Scorp guy (Jul 17, 2006)

You COULD get it, but i know i sure as heck wouldnt.

Are you prepared to take care of a trutle that ways 150 pounds or more? a Turtle that could easily snap you in half, and break your arm, or rip it off? Or a turtle that will require and EXTREMELY large enclosure, such as half a backyard-sized-enclosure? It will also need a TON of food daily, large fish, chicken, and other parts of a varied diet. They are also the largest freshwater turtle on earth.


----------



## ancientscout (Jul 17, 2006)

*Forget the alligator snapper*

For one thing to care for it properly you would need specialized filteration, fabricated plumbing, and housing appropriate for such an animal. Being a retired herpetologist I can assure you that you do not have what it takes to care for this properly. i have spent 30 years in research with Chelydra serpentina and to some degree this animal. Also, these are protected by United States Law as an endangered species. 

These animals have specialized hunting and feeding habits. The cost to feed this animal would be more than one might wish. It will not take non-living food items. It requires live fish only. Additionally, they can strike as fast as any rattle snake with a bite force of upwards of 1000lbs. Put two bovine fermurs in it's mouth and watch it break both in half in one bite. Be sure and update us all as to your condition when you get out of the hospital. if you can write with the other hand. 

This is not an animal that can be cared for easily. It is also not a pet in any sense. Forget the turtle and move on to a baby lion. Safer.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 17, 2006)

maarrrrr said:
			
		

> my friend's farm has lots of room to spare. although, a fully grown one does seem very hard to transport.. i most certainly wouldn't want to lose a limb or a finger.


You also don't want to be responsible for a potential invasive species. That's even assuming it COULD survive in that environment. They are native to the United States and parts of Canada, and may not be suited to live in warmer regions. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alligator_snapping_turtle#Distribution_.26_habitat

Please also note that: 


> It is protected from collection through much of its range. The IUCN lists it as a threatened species, and as of June 14, 2006 it will be afforded some international protection and be listed as a CITES III species, which will put limits on exportation from the United States.[8


----------



## KennyGee (Jul 18, 2006)

> they can strike as fast as any rattle snake with a bite force of upwards of 1000lbs.


    I second that i saw this video (on tv) were this idiot found a mid size one, maybe 100poundish, he lifted it onto his thigh and was showing off then all of a sudden it strucked out extending its neck twice its length and almost bit his face off lol it was soo close. 

        I say report this petshop to the local police of wildlife association of sum kind for selling an endangered speicies, actually please do it so it can be shipped back here so it can live in peace.


----------



## crashergs (Jul 18, 2006)

aww dude, dont buy it and then hand it off to someone else, thats like my wife dropping off her kid at the closest hospital saying, im sorry i cant take care of my baby, give it up for adoption. thats being inconsiderate, and irresponsible.  if you cannot take care of something, dont buy it. sorry i sound rude but seriously, you cannot just give something you bought and hand it off to someone else. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## dGr8-1 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hope someone could post a pic of this creature we're talking about.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 18, 2006)

The business end of the snapping turtle. ;P


----------



## Bigboy (Jul 18, 2006)

Alligator Snapping Turtles make wonderful display animals if you have the ability to house them.  On average they grow one pound a year so be sure to keep that in mind.  They are very sedentary in nature, so a huge pool for one is completely unrealistic in terms of needs or even getting to see your animal.  Brackish water is also a no no.  These animals prefer calm backwaters and only freshwater.  They are not able to handle salty water like a diamond back terrapin or sea turtle could.  As to all this talk about them being dangerous goes,  well people say it about our eight legged friends all the time.  Alligator snappers are not aggressive like their cousins the common snappers.  The only time you really need to worry about one being defensive is if it is on land and you are harassing it or it is cornered in the watter and you are harassing it.  This is no crocodilian and will not actively go after you, much rather it would prefer to act like a rock and hope you go away.  The only thing you need worry about is keeping it healthy and what will happen with it in the long run.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's a bunch more pictures.

http://www.dausettrails.com/snapturtle.jpg <--to give a better idea of how big these monsters get. This one here could probably chomp through a human wrist.

http://www.astfoundation.org/images/snapper3.jpg

http://generalhorticulture.tamu.edu/prof/Recipes/Turtle/turtlelog1.gif I'm pretty sure this is a taxidermied dead specimen, because no way would an actual snapper tolerate this. Note: HUGE

Do not under any circumstances buy this, seriously. These are not pets. These are not your friends. They are dangerous wild animals, protected by law, and should NEVER be released into an environment where they are not native. Period.

EDIT: 


			
				Bigboy said:
			
		

> As to all this talk about them being dangerous goes,  well people say it about our eight legged friends all the time.


I'd like to see our "eight legged friends" do half the damage a big animal like this could.


----------



## jarrell (Jul 18, 2006)

all right I already have a alligator tutle hatchling. I have it in a large tubbaware container. Im thinking about moving it too a large pond so It can grow up there. Im guessing they need freshwater, heavly planted, with varuis logs to bask. Im gonna fence it off too. right now im feeding it worms and fish, what is a more varied diet I can feed it? and For the outside pond im thinking about a powerfull pond filter, does anyone have any recomdention, and how much would it cost?


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 18, 2006)

Given that you're in North Carolina, the environment should at least be right for it. Definitely freshwater. They can and will eat aquatic plants, snakes, other turtles, fish, ducks...anything that fits in their mouths, I'd imagine. Chicken, beef, pork, and rodents are also mentioned as part of captive diet on the Wiki entry.

Be careful with the filter. They are described as living in "slow-moving lakes, streams, or swamps," so some kind of filter should help a still pond. But you don't want it to be so powerful that it disturbs things TOO much.

I still kind of disagree with this whole situation, but at least your setup and plans are much better, jarrell.  Is this pond in your backyard? (Also, depending on how big the hatchling is, the fence may be more to keep other animals out. A particularly large bird of prey might try to snatch it, as well.)


----------



## Mr_Baker4420 (Jul 18, 2006)

okay some of you are right about some things, but some of you are all together exaggerating. i live in  southern louisiana and see these guys all the time. you can find them in just about any marsh, swamp, or ditch here. they eat fish mostly. they can't extend their necks twice the length of their bodies. if they could it would be impossible to pick them up, and believe people pick them up. they eat them. i've never eaten one, but i've watched people clean them(aka butcher them) they can extend their necks pretty far but not that far. most people that get bitten by them get bit on the hands and feet. who sticks their torsos or faces by giant turtles? i've never seen nor have i hear of one eating chickens, or cows, or alligators. they just lay on the bottom of a pond, marsh, or bayou and wait for a fish to swim right up to their mouth. that's about the extent of their "specialized hunting tactics". they do have very powerful bites though, and when you cut their heads off they are still capable of biting your fingers and toes off several hours later.


----------



## Mr_Baker4420 (Jul 18, 2006)

oh yeah, about being found solely in fresh water, we find them here in brackish water(mixture of salt and fresh water) all the time. thats what the marshes are. brackish water. maybe a little more on the fresh side, but brackish nonetheless.


----------



## Wade (Jul 18, 2006)

Just a few points:

1. Yes, they can grow to tremendous sizes, but it takes decades to get them there. It will be years and years before a 6"-er is going to be big enough for housing to be a big problem. As already noted by those who actually know something about them, alligator snappers are very lethargic animals. Frankly, the common red-eared sliders are much more difficult to keep, they need more space even though they are much smaller! It will probably be 20 years before it would need anything biger than a 40-gallon.

2. They can learn to accept non living foods from forcepts, including pre-killed rodents and cuts of meat.

3. The original poster is in the Phillipines, US law does not apply there. There may be a CITES violation, but maybe not depending on when it was imported. If the seller has the right papers it's perfectly fine.

4. The alligator snapper was only very recently added to the edangered species list. Those already in captivity are fine.

5. Yes, they have a powerful bite, but they have much shorter necks than the smaller common snappers. They don't run, and they can't reach out far. If you can resist the urge to put your hand in their mouths, you can avoid being bitten  

6.  North Carolina is too far north for alligator snappers to live outdoors unless the pond is heated, which isn't very practical. Keep it indoors if you want it to live.

7. While it is difficult to find homes for many large, unwanted pet reptiles like Burmese pythons and green iguanas, not so with alligator snapping turtles. These are rare enough that a keeper with an unwanted specimen would find a line of willing takers, especially outside the US.

So, while I can't say this is a good idea (not for me to decide), keeping one isn't that big a deal. Howver, be aware that if cared for well, you'll need to make arrangements for it in your will as it will outlive you.

Wade


----------



## psionix (Jul 18, 2006)

i'll also add that they DO NOT bask, and the ONLY time they leave the water is when the female goes to lay eggs.


----------



## ta2edpop (Jul 18, 2006)

ancientscout said:
			
		

> For one thing to care for it properly you would need specialized filteration, fabricated plumbing, and housing appropriate for such an animal. Being a retired herpetologist I can assure you that you do not have what it takes to care for this properly. i have spent 30 years in research with Chelydra serpentina and to some degree this animal. Also, these are protected by United States Law as an endangered species.
> 
> These animals have specialized hunting and feeding habits. The cost to feed this animal would be more than one might wish. It will not take non-living food items. It requires live fish only. Additionally, they can strike as fast as any rattle snake with a bite force of upwards of 1000lbs. Put two bovine fermurs in it's mouth and watch it break both in half in one bite. Be sure and update us all as to your condition when you get out of the hospital. if you can write with the other hand.
> 
> This is not an animal that can be cared for easily. It is also not a pet in any sense. Forget the turtle and move on to a baby lion. Safer.


Odd. All mine have taken a wide variety of food. From fish food to catfish pellets.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 18, 2006)

Wade said:
			
		

> 6.  North Carolina is too far north for alligator snappers to live outdoors unless the pond is heated, which isn't very practical. Keep it indoors if you want it to live.


They've been found as far north as Canada. :?


----------



## Crono (Jul 18, 2006)

Mushroom Spore said:
			
		

> They've been found as far north as Canada. :?


The Alligator snapping turtle (_Macroclemys temmincki_) is not native to Canada. 
The Common Snapping Turtle (_Chelydra serpentina serpentina_) does have a range that goes into Canada. I have personally been bitten by one roughly an inch in diameter. I am not going to find out what a larger one could do. This was in Ontario along the St Lawrence Seaway, roughly an hour west of Montreal.

Also, the Alligator Snapping Turtle is CITES listed, but the Common Snapping Turtle does not appear to be CITES listed. Someone might have a Common Snapper that was being sold as an Alligator Snapper. Photos would help.


----------



## jarrell (Jul 18, 2006)

Wade said:
			
		

> 6.  North Carolina is too far north for alligator snappers to live outdoors unless the pond is heated, which isn't very practical. Keep it indoors if you want it to live.


thanks for the tips, but I see alligators and common snappers in ponds all the time. 

thanks mushroom spore for answering my qustions yeah It would be in my backyard, winters are mostly okay but it can frost, would I need a heater?


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 18, 2006)

If you definitely see them locally, then there should be no problem. I guess they hibernate down in the mud or something when things freeze over? You'd need to ask someone with actual experience to be sure, but I imagine that's what they'd do. 



			
				Crono said:
			
		

> The Alligator snapping turtle (_Macroclemys temmincki_) is not native to Canada.


"There is a population of them within a swamp near Glencoe, Ontario. It was confirmed by researchers from the University of Western Ontario who investigated claims of a dead 48 inch (nose to tail) turtle that was hit during the evening on a highway near the swamp. They were confirmed to be alligator snapping turtles, with at least 8 that are fully mature in the relatively small swamp and creek."


----------



## jarrell (Jul 18, 2006)

I think Im pretty straight with my plans now, thanks. but you said that I would need to fence it from any birds of preys. do you think I would need to tent the fence? or just fence out the sides? thanks again.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 18, 2006)

jarrell said:
			
		

> I think Im pretty straight with my plans now, thanks. but you said that I would need to fence it from any birds of preys. do you think I would need to tent the fence? or just fence out the sides? thanks again.


The fence would be more in case of...I dunno. With other turtles that come out of the water, you'd have to worry about everything from dogs to cats to foxes to raccoons, as well as any hunting bird big enough to carry it off. Small alligator snappers might be safe from most of those, due to staying in the water, though I don't think it's worth the risk if you're going to have a fence anyway.

If you CAN somehow fence not only around the pond, but with some sort of screen over it as well, that should keep out pretty much everything, including animals that can climb.


----------



## LHP (Jul 18, 2006)

Here is a range map:

http://www.uga.edu/srelherp/turtles/mactem.htm

In a way, common snappers have some traits (especially their knobby tails) that can make them look more like an alligator than an alligator snapper.  They can also be quite variable in appearance, leading to some confusion.

Lindsey


----------



## jarrell (Jul 18, 2006)

hmm im not sure if my alligator is a alligator. when it was out of its cage it look just like a minature alligator snapper, but after a quick search i found a picture of a common snapper juvie, it looked similar but I doubt the site knew much about turtles(pbs.org).


----------



## 8ball (Jul 18, 2006)

Those thing's can bite about as hard as a hyena maybe even a little harder, they would be cool to own just dont get bit by one lol


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 18, 2006)

8ball said:
			
		

> Those thing's can bite about as hard as a hyena maybe even a little harder


I think it's about equal, both are turning up Google results of "about a thousand pounds of bite force."

Which is to say, ouch.


----------



## Crono (Jul 18, 2006)

Mushroom Spore said:
			
		

> If you definitely see them locally, then there should be no problem. I guess they hibernate down in the mud or something when things freeze over? You'd need to ask someone with actual experience to be sure, but I imagine that's what they'd do.
> 
> 
> 
> "There is a population of them within a swamp near Glencoe, Ontario. It was confirmed by researchers from the University of Western Ontario who investigated claims of a dead 48 inch (nose to tail) turtle that was hit during the evening on a highway near the swamp. They were confirmed to be alligator snapping turtles, with at least 8 that are fully mature in the relatively small swamp and creek."


I might be wrong. 
I cannot find anything else except the Wikipedia article you quoted so it may be an isolated population. The article doesn't have that paragraph referenced and no date is mentioned, making it harder to verify but I will admit that there could be some in Southwestern Ontario.
At least we can hope


----------



## billopelma (Jul 18, 2006)

> hmm im not sure if my alligator is a alligator. when it was out of its cage it look just like a minature alligator snapper, but after a quick search i found a picture of a common snapper juvie, it looked similar but I doubt the site knew much about turtles(pbs.org).


Here's a regular 'ol common type massachusetts one, found it in my basement last year. I see hatchlings crossing the road all the time around this time of year, if it's easy to pull over I stop and toss 'em in the nearest water. Saw a mink run out and grab one the other day. When i was a kid I'd keep one every so often, for a month or two. 'Till I got sick of cleaning up after it anyway, they're wickedly messy eaters. If they get hold of something too big to gulp down, they'll haul it to the deepest, darkest part of the tank, pin it into a corner with they're mouth and franticly shred it to bits with the two front feet, like digging a hole. I saw more than one tadpole meet that fate...







Bill


----------



## dtknow (Jul 19, 2006)

Dunno about alligators, but normal snappers can climb wire fences.


----------



## Mistwalker (Jul 19, 2006)

One person said they commonly eat them where he lives. Common snappers are a game species in many places, but alligator snappers are endangered. Most likely, you saw them eating common snapping turtles, which I've eaten myself. (REALLY not worth all the trouble of cleaning them)

In Missouri, where I live, it's legal to take both common snappers and soft shelled turtles (they are considered game species), but the rest are protected.


----------



## Scorp guy (Jul 19, 2006)

Mr_Baker4420 said:
			
		

> okay some of you are right about some things, but some of you are all together exaggerating. i live in  southern louisiana and see these guys all the time. you can find them in just about any marsh, swamp, or ditch here. they eat fish mostly. they can't extend their necks twice the length of their bodies. if they could it would be impossible to pick them up, and believe people pick them up. they eat them. i've never eaten one, but i've watched people clean them(aka butcher them) they can extend their necks pretty far but not that far. most people that get bitten by them get bit on the hands and feet. who sticks their torsos or faces by giant turtles? i've never seen nor have i hear of one eating chickens, or cows, or alligators. they just lay on the bottom of a pond, marsh, or bayou and wait for a fish to swim right up to their mouth. that's about the extent of their "specialized hunting tactics". they do have very powerful bites though, and when you cut their heads off they are still capable of biting your fingers and toes off several hours later.


I'm not sure if your reffering to a common snapper, or alligator, but some who just "gets a bite on their hands or feet" definatley lost some meat, a limb, or died, because being bitten by an alligator snapper isnt like a baby RES, i know for a fact it'd easily kill you, if you were close enough to it....

And either way, unless someone is prepared to spend $1,000's of $$$ for a proper filteration system, food, housing,etc. then they should not have one.

As for extending necks, i agree....i dont think it could extend THAT far, but quite some distance im sure. 

I wont go far to question you though, Mr. baker  as for someone who lives near the habitat of an alligator snapper, i would think your knowledge is pretty good.


----------



## Arietans (Jul 19, 2006)

> Originally Posted by 8ball
> Those thing's can bite about as hard as a hyena maybe even a little harder
> 
> 
> I think it's about equal, both are turning up Google results of "about a thousand pounds of bite force."


While it is equal in force, a Hyena's bite is not as fast, nor are the teeth all that sharp. It relies on pure strength to break bones. So instead of biting your finger off, like the snapper, it will crush it.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jul 19, 2006)

Alligator snappers are not as high strung as common snappers but to trade off they have a nasty bite and huge size. Do not get one.


----------



## Pennywise (Jul 19, 2006)

*This is from an old post I made*

About 10 years ago we went to the Int Breeders Expo in Orlando. I already had
a big turtle tank then and I stopped at a booth where they had 1 inch long
Florida snapping turtles. I didn't know the babies were that small and anyway
I had to have one so we got it. After about 6 months it had grown to about
5 inches so we let it go in a local pond (Florida Native). 
My guess is after about 10 years it probably weighs about 40+ lbs. If want
to come to Florida I can show you where we put it. Ha Ha! Just Kidding!
__________________


----------



## Bigboy (Jul 19, 2006)

Mushroom Spore said:
			
		

> I'd like to see our "eight legged friends" do half the damage a big animal like this could.


Please don't try and create a fictious image of this animal based on how you feel about them rather than fact.  Have you ever had direct contact with adults longer than a few minutes or hours or do you only speak what what you have seen on television or seen on the internet?  I have, I've cared for them for months at a time and observed the behavior of adults, hatchlings and everything in between.  Size does not matter when it comes to arachnids remember that. Anyone who surfs these boards should have a clear understanding of that.  Think of Phoenuetria sp or any androctonus, recluse, or widow to name a few.  So none of this nonsense please.  I'm sure it annoys you when people talk about arachnids, myriopods and insects as ruthless monsters that should never be attempted to be raised in captivity.  You can imagine how much it bothers me and other herp enthusiasts here.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jul 19, 2006)

If you have the space and the time and money go right a head! I have always wanted but 9 out of 10 the animal just gets stuck in a bad situation.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 19, 2006)

Bigboy said:
			
		

> I'm sure it annoys you when people talk about arachnids, myriopods and insects as ruthless monsters that should never be attempted to be raised in captivity.  You can imagine how much it bothers me and other herp enthusiasts here.


I AM a herp enthusiast, sir. Can we please avoid the self-righteous attitude? I don't consider it fearmongering to suggest that a wild animal with over 1000 lbs of bite force is going to do a LOT more damage than any tarantula if something goes wrong.


----------



## wicked (Jul 19, 2006)

*sigh* I knew this thread was going to suck me in sooner or later. 


Billopelma- That hatchling is darling  


I can't speak from the same level of experience as the posters who have long term firsthand experience with snappers. (in general, not just the alligator in question) but I grew up catching snapping turtles in the creek and stock ponds all the time. 

#1- I have yet to see one that was a mindless killing machine bent on removing human limbs. 
#2- The majority of the ones I caught were out of the water on a muddy bank when I found them. ie. Not in the water   (doesn't happen alot, but it does happen)
#3- I would not let my children near a mindless killing machine bent on removing human limbs (see picture) Mr Snappy here was caught (you guessed it) on the muddy bank of a pond. We later put him back, but not before taking some pictures and letting the kids get a first hand look at him. He never once offered to bite. He only hissed a few times, and that was if we picked him up to move him.




  In all honesty, if a person has *the space and the means to meet their proper care requirements for the lifetime of the animal* I see no reason not to keep one. The only drawback may indeed be life expectancy. The critter will outlive you. But I guess you could always leave the big boy to your grandkids.


----------



## Ewok (Jul 20, 2006)

Mushroom Spore said:
			
		

> You also don't want to be responsible for a potential invasive species. That's even assuming it COULD survive in that environment. They are native to the United States and parts of Canada, and may not be suited to live in warmer regions. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alligator_snapping_turtle#Distribution_.26_habitat
> 
> Please also note that:



There are alligator snappers in Florida , so I think they would probably would do quite well in the Philippines too.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 20, 2006)

[]Kaliningrad[] said:
			
		

> There are alligator snappers in Florida , so I think they would probably would do quite well in the Philippines too.


Which is probably a very bad thing.  Even if there's not other snappers to breed with, it could still do a lot of damage to any native species in the area that will fit into its mouth.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jul 20, 2006)

Mushroom Spore said:
			
		

> You also don't want to be responsible for a potential invasive species. That's even assuming it COULD survive in that environment. They are native to the United States and parts of Canada, and may not be suited to live in warmer regions. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alligator_snapping_turtle#Distribution_.26_habitat
> 
> Please also note that:


I don't think so too
we have alligator snappers in Taiwan, which were release from the hobby into the wild and established as a foreign species
my neighbor got a quite large one when he was fishing near the dam


----------



## LHP (Jul 21, 2006)

Finally found this link.  What a timely article for this.

Once again, I don't like folks portraying these guys as monsters that might be a threat to people, but at least they mention Gamera!

http://www.japanprobe.com/?p=162

Lindsey


----------



## Spider-Man v2.0 (Jul 21, 2006)

wow, cool but it has over 1000 pounds of bite force, its one of the top 2 strongest biteing animals. 
it can bite ur hand of when it gets big enofe.


----------



## maarrrrr (Jul 21, 2006)

Mushroom Spore said:
			
		

> Which is probably a very bad thing.  Even if there's not other snappers to breed with, it could still do a lot of damage to any native species in the area that will fit into its mouth.


hey i'm not planning on letting it roam free.


----------



## Gigas (Jul 21, 2006)

i guess it all boils down to, are you stupid enough to put your hand near enough to the mouth of the snapper to get bitten, not a handleable looking creature to begin with. the normal snappers look quite cool, but i wouldnt want to keep them in a murky tank so best not get one then.


----------



## maarrrrr (Jul 21, 2006)

i'm not that stupid. i don't even handle my ts except for times when it is needed.  i'll be keeping the snapper in a pond with fresh water.


----------



## Gigas (Jul 21, 2006)

i wasnt saying you were, im just saying its pretty easy just to not get bitten, i wouldnt suggest getting one unless you have the space though


----------



## Grim91Z (Jul 21, 2006)

Mushroom Spore said:
			
		

> Which is probably a very bad thing.  Even if there's not other snappers to breed with, it could still do a lot of damage to any native species in the area that will fit into its mouth.


It would certainly ruin the current ecosystem over there.

Speaking of Alligators and snapping turtles
http://animalpicturesarchive.com/an...gator_eating_softshell_turtle-by_CCRieker.jpg


----------



## Barbedwirecat (Jul 26, 2006)

OK, I'm not sure if someone mentioned this in here yet or not, alot of posts to read through, I am pretty sure these animals are now protected. They were being killed off in rather large numbers for meat in the USA. It would then make them illegal to keep as pets in the US, and I am not talking about the original poster who lives in the phillipines... I do know for a fact that you are not allowed to keep native wildlife as pets, if you can find it in your state (unless population had been released), its native, therefore illegal to keep even if you bought it from a petstore. I am almost positive unless you are a licensed rehabber there is not "paperwork" you can get.

  Let me tell you a little story about my friend the red eared slider. I was living in NJ a few years ago and a stoped my beaten up Volvo in the middle of the road to rescue a red eared slider that got hit by a car. I patched up its shell and cleaned out its wounds and rushed it to the turtle rescue center near me. Checking on it a few weeks later I got told a funny thing I had no idea about.
Almost all Red eared sliders are pet releases. they are really native to mexico and texas, and most outside of this range are pet releases that have started to breed in the wild. I was shocked considering every pond and lake in NJ is chock full of these guys.

"Red-eared sliders (Trachemys scripta elegans) are probably the most commonly kept reptile in the world. Their home range lies in the Mississippi Valley drainage, with most of the population occurring in the US from eastern New Mexico, Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama, and through Oklahoma, Arkansas, Kansas, Kentucky, Tennessee, eastern Kansas, and Missouri north to Indiana and Illinois. They also occur naturally in isolated pockets in other states such as Ohio, and are common in regions of northeast Mexico adjacent to Texas. However, "feral" populations, derived by deliberate introduction or from dumped or escaped pets, have become established in suitable habitat all over the world including other parts of the US. "

I do not agree all of these animals are mean killing mahcines, some are more feral than others. BUT if you do purchase this animal, understand the consequenses of having it if anything happens. Also understand the AMOUNT of money you will need to spend for filtration (EVEN FOR A BABY, they are VERY messy eaters) AND lighting (my constant ranting of UV light here too) Heat and UV for growth.

Personally any pet I would ever purchase with the plan of tossing it back in the wild....I wouldn't purchase, that just cruel. It is not fair for the turtle to have a stable habitat and grow big and fat on constant feedings know exactly where the next meal is coming from and condition him to this over years and years, and then toss him back into the wild to fend for himself. It would be like setting a baby bird free after you taken care of it for years and years.
a interesing note about turtles too....they have homing instincts. I almost gaurentee he will roam around for a long time in search of his old home, no matter how nice his new home is leaving him suceptable to native predators. Not to mention all of the native diseases and parasites he would be thrown into. And thats just mean.


----------



## Yareus (Mar 30, 2009)

Chelydra serpentina:


----------



## LeilaNami (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok. 1. Snappers are ambush predators.  They aren't going to chase you around your backyard.
2. They are fairly messy eaters and eat A LOT so prepare your wallet for a very good filtration system and for the amount of food you will be buying.  Some will take things other than live fish as long as you start them early but you will have to target/tong feed if it's not moving.  
3. In the event of a bite, larger individuals will do a lot of damage.  If you want to handle while they're young (and while a normal man can pick them up  ), the safe method is picking them up by the tail and support the very back of the shell (NOT around the mid section).
4. Make sure to put a fence around your pond and signs up to prevent curious neighbors from harassing your turtle and ending up injured. (Usually the Beware of Dog signs are good enough.. Beware of giant turtle is just asking for it  )
5. They inhabit our lakes here so freshwater is perfectly fine


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Mar 30, 2009)

KennyGee said:


> These things get freakin huge like over 200pounds and can bite ur arm off like butter, i dont reccomend one of these guys.


that is true. this turtle is not for the novice and I issue stong coution with this turtle.


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Mar 31, 2009)

I think I can dig up a pic of my old snapper who was as gentla as could be


----------



## jr47 (Mar 31, 2009)

When I was younger I use we use to hunt these things and sell the meat. I know I was stupid. Anyway, There were those that would put up a bit of a chase. They are not fast on land so not a real threat. And if they get a hold of you they will do damage.
             As far as being mean they are not. you can drag one up on the bank and if you let it it will run for the water and do everything to avoid you. They like any other animal will defend itself and like said if it gets a grip you may lose something. But as far as them being evil mean they are not at all and will do all they can to avoid a fight.
            I dont see why anyone would want one but alot of people think that about my spiders.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Apr 1, 2009)

that snapper is huge.  how much did it weigh?  i seen a 25 pounder that was slightly smaller, but pretty close to that.


----------



## equuskat (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm just wondering if anyone has realized that this thread is 3 years old.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Apr 1, 2009)

yup. but the pics were posted yesterday, so figured i'd give it a shot


----------



## blazetown (Apr 1, 2009)

hardlucktattoo said:


> I think I can dig up a pic of my old snapper who was as gentla as could be


Dude, I would totally ride that thing like a warhorse....


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Apr 1, 2009)

This is so funny, I was looking up care sheets about gator snappers myself. I might be tempted to get one in the future if they don't require the vast amounts of space most people say they do. They sound easy enough to maintain, as long watch out for their teeth! They sure look cool!


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 1, 2009)

EightLeggedFrea said:


> This is so funny, I was looking up care sheets about gator snappers myself. I might be tempted to get one in the future if they don't require the vast amounts of space most people say they do. They sound easy enough to maintain, as long watch out for their teeth! They sure look cool!


Just keep in mind the less space you give them, the more you're gonna be cleaning it


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Apr 1, 2009)

loxoscelesfear said:


> yup. but the pics were posted yesterday, so figured i'd give it a shot


She was about probably 40 ish thats an old picture so I cant give you an exact number She stays in a pond about 30 yards long 20 wide and 50 feet deep on a friends property She actually used to stay in my house but not anymore


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 1, 2009)

hardlucktattoo said:


> She was about probably 40 ish thats an old picture so I cant give you an exact number She stays in a pond about 30 yards long 20 wide and 50 feet deep on a friends property She actually used to stay in my house but not anymore


...next time get a pool ;P


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 1, 2009)

Imo, if careful enough and plan it out.  I've kept common snappers.  That one in the baby pool is is the baby snapper position!  The babies don't bite, start biting when they get a little bigger.  A friend of mine that lived next to "the creek" would keep big ones in a baby pool, they were cool to watch.  Our parents did worry a little but we all still have our fingers.


----------



## T.ass-mephisto (Apr 5, 2009)

hi everyone. i normally stick to the scorpion section but this thread sucked me in 

alligator snappers are very very lethargic and rarely leave the water. often times only to mate. as far as biting goes the alligator snapper is reputed to have the second strongest biting force in the entire animal kingdom. if you were to get bit by a small one, it could easily take your finger off. an adult could take your wrist or ankle off, mind you you would have to be really irritating it and be dumb enough to get that close. the necks can extend a little more than half its body length if i recall. the biggest concern with this would be finding someone to carefore it after you die since it will almost certainly outlive you. the lifespan being an average of 150-180 yrs. if you have the money and the room for it, i would say go for it just remember that it is not a "pet" in the standard definition, it is a wild animal and while it won't likely actively try to harm you, if you make the wrong move even once you could be hospitalized. 

i know a lot of this was covered already and wanted add i bit more. i wish you the best of luck should you decide to buy the animal.


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 5, 2009)

Comparison shot... 
http://zip.4chan.org/an/src/1238897252334.jpg

..yes it's from 4chan so shhhhh!


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok so heres two pics of an adult common snapper that I came across today The second of which I just couldnt resist Who could say no to a smile like that

OK there is a prob with the first pic so Ill just post the second







it was released back into a nearby pond I found it in the road about it was about 2.5' wide


----------



## Shrike (Apr 8, 2009)

T.ass-mephisto said:


> the necks can extend a little more than half its body length if i recall.


The _common_ snapping turtle can extend its neck quite far.  The alligator snapping turtle cannot do this.  In fact, you can pick up a large alligator snapper by carefully grasping the carapace directly behind the head.  From this position, the alligator snapper will not be able to bite you.  If you tried this with a common snapper you would most certainly get bitten.

And while I have a healthy respect for the biting power of both common and alligator snappers, I'm not convinced that either of these animals is capable of biting off _hands and feet_ as some people have implied.  I have no doubt that the bite could potentially cause some _serious_ damage to tissues, muscles, tendons, etc, but completely sever the limb?  I'm not so sure.


----------



## T.ass-mephisto (Apr 8, 2009)

mking said:


> The _common_ snapping turtle can extend its neck quite far.  The alligator snapping turtle cannot do this.  In fact, you can pick up a large alligator snapper by carefully grasping the carapace directly behind the head.  From this position, the alligator snapper will not be able to bite you.  If you tried this with a common snapper you would most certainly get bitten.
> 
> And while I have a healthy respect for the biting power of both common and alligator snappers, I'm not convinced that either of these animals is capable of biting off _hands and feet_ as some people have implied.  I have no doubt that the bite could potentially cause some _serious_ damage to tissues, muscles, tendons, etc, but completely sever the limb?  I'm not so sure.


you might be right about completely severing the limb. but in the case of a serious bite from an adult alligator snapper the would probably need to amputate the limp at any cost do the severity of the damage


----------



## dtknow (Apr 8, 2009)

LeilaNami said:


> Ok. 1. Snappers are ambush predators.  They aren't going to chase you around your backyard.
> 2. They are fairly messy eaters and eat A LOT so prepare your wallet for a very good filtration system and for the amount of food you will be buying.  Some will take things other than live fish as long as you start them early but you will have to target/tong feed if it's not moving.
> 3. In the event of a bite, larger individuals will do a lot of damage.  If you want to handle while they're young (and while a normal man can pick them up  ), the safe method is picking them up by the tail and support the very back of the shell (NOT around the mid section).
> 4. Make sure to put a fence around your pond and signs up to prevent curious neighbors from harassing your turtle and ending up injured. (Usually the Beware of Dog signs are good enough.. Beware of giant turtle is just asking for it  )
> 5. They inhabit our lakes here so freshwater is perfectly fine


Holding by the tail can cause damage to the spinal cord. The method you suggested is probably ok, but here is a tried and tested one. 
http://blogs.thatpetplace.com/thatr...-chelydra-serpentina-and-other-large-turtles/


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 8, 2009)

dtknow said:


> Holding by the tail can cause damage to the spinal cord. The method you suggested is probably ok, but here is a tried and tested one.
> http://blogs.thatpetplace.com/thatr...-chelydra-serpentina-and-other-large-turtles/


I didn't say let them dangle by the tail.  Supporting the back of the shell will prevent spinal damage and protect your fingers.  They really do have quite a long neck.  This only works for smaller individuals.


----------



## dtknow (Apr 9, 2009)

Thus the qualifier that your method may be ok(indeed i've heard of others doing the same). 

How big is the largest snapper you've handled then?


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 9, 2009)

dtknow said:


> Thus the qualifier that your method may be ok(indeed i've heard of others doing the same).
> 
> How big is the largest snapper you've handled then?


It was just barely 15lbs.  Haven't had the opportunity to actually handle a larger turtle.  It depends on the person holding the turtle on what method you should use.  I'm a small person so I can't support a turtle using that method for as long as say an average sized man could.  If you feel you can support the weight, do it.  If you can't, try another method.


----------

